# performance



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 26, 2008)

Μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο για το αρχαίο ελληνικό θέατρο, όπου η λέξη performance εμφανίζεται τουλάχιστον μια φορά κάθε σελίδα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η λ. δεν δηλώνει πάντα τη θεατρική παράσταση (τότε το πράγμα θα ήταν εύκολο), αλλά και οποιοδήποτε είδος δημόσιου θεάματος στο οποίο απαιτείται συμμετοχή ανθρώπινων (εκ)τελεστών: μουσικές εκτελέσεις, απαγγελίες επικών ποιημάτων, ακόμη και θρησκευτικές τελετές (π.χ. πομπές ή θυσίες).

Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε με μια ή δυο λέξεις το performance; Το _παράσταση_ είναι πολύ περιοριστικό, αφού παραπέμπει μόνο σε θέατρο. Το _εκτέλεση_ μόνο του και χωρίς άλλο προσδιορισμό (π.χ. μουσική εκτέλεση) είναι επικίνδυνο (εκτέλεση=θανάτωση). Το _θέαμα_ παραείναι αόριστο. Έχω ξεμείνει από λέξεις και ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όσους μπορούν να βοηθήσουν!


----------



## danae (Sep 26, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι στη θέση σου θα επέλεγα τη λέξη "παράσταση" και την πρώτη φορά θα έβαζα υποσημείωση όπου θα εξηγούσα ότι σε αυτό το βιβλίο η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια που εξηγείς και δεν περιορίζεται στις θεατρικές παραστάσεις.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 26, 2008)

danae said:


> Νομίζω ότι στη θέση σου θα επέλεγα τη λέξη "παράσταση" και την πρώτη φορά θα έβαζα υποσημείωση όπου θα εξηγούσα ότι σε αυτό το βιβλίο η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια που εξηγείς και δεν περιορίζεται στις θεατρικές παραστάσεις.



Δανάη, σε ευχαριστώ. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εκτός από την performance υπάρχει και το ρήμα perform, καθώς και τα συνώνυμα enact και act out, που μάλλον θα πρέπει να αποδοθούν με το _εκτελώ_. Αυτή η διτυπία (performance = παράσταση, αλλά perform = εκτελώ) μου φαίνεται ενοχλητική και νομίζω ότι θα προκαλέσει σύγχυση.


----------



## danae (Sep 26, 2008)

Μμμ, θέλει σκέψη. Το πρώτο που μου 'ρθε τώρα: μήπως μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το "συμμετέχω σε παράσταση" ή εμφανίζεται συχνά και θέλεις κάτι πιο σύντομο; Αν δεν ήταν οι τελετές, θα σου έκανε το "παίζω"...


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Πριν από καιρό είχαμε κάνει εδώ μια συζήτηση για τις performing arts και τους performers, χωρίς να εξαντλήσουμε το θέμα, μόνο τους εαυτούς μας.

Το πρόβλημα θέλει μια ριζική λύση. Η πρόταση ενός ρομαντικού:

perform = τελώ (Όχι όπως «τελεί υπό σύγχυσιν», αλλά όπως «θα τελέσουμε τους γάμους μας».)
performance = τέλεση (η εκτέλεση, η ερμηνεία)· τελούμενο ή τέλεσμα (η «παράσταση»)
performer = τελεστής
performing arts = τελεστικές τέχνες

Και, κάνοντας ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο, βλέπω ότι (γαμώτο) δεν το σκέφτηκα πρώτος.
http://alex.eled.duth.gr/dromena/palies/7.htm
http://www.n-t.gr/getTREEproduct.jsp?nr=60800&depth=1&xsl=ntpage&menbr=5


----------



## danae (Sep 26, 2008)

Το μόνο που μου αρέσει είναι η σημερινή πρόταση του Νίκελ. Και χωράει και τις θρησκευτικές τελετές και δεν είναι ανατριχιαστικό σαν την "εκτέλεση" και τους "εκτελεστές". Να σημειώσω ότι όλοι οι μουσικοί ανατριχιάζουμε που στο μπλοκάκι μας γράφουμε "εκτελεστής μουσικών έργων". Μπρρρρ!


----------



## sarant (Sep 26, 2008)

Κάπου το έχω δει και "επιτελεστικές" τέχνες. Αλλά και το τελεστικές καλό είναι, αν και ο φίλτατος Τιπούκειτος μπορεί να διαφωνεί διότι στα αρχαία έχουμε τα τελεστήρια και τα τελέσματα που είναι ιερά πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προτιμώ το «τελούμενο», που πάει παρέα και με το «δρώμενο».


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 26, 2008)

Κάποτε, νομίζω εσύ Νίκελ είχες προτείνει το "ερμηνευτικές τέχνες", το οποίο εμένα μ' αρέσει. Πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να βρούμε κι εμείς στα Ελληνικά μια λέξη για όλες τις χρήσεις, γιατί το Αγγλικό χρησιμοποιείται με τόσους πολλούς τρόπους και τόσο γενικά, που η σημασία κάθε φορά αλλάζει.

Υ.Γ. Κι έπειτα υπάρχουν και οι μουσικοί.


----------



## Bear (Sep 27, 2008)

Πώς θα σας φαινόταν η λέξη «εκδήλωση»; Έχω τηλεφωνήσει αρκετές φορές για κράτηση εισιτηρίων, π.χ. στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής και μια ευγενική φωνή με ρωτάει: Για ποια *εκδήλωση* ενδιαφέρεστε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

Στο νήμα του translatum στο οποίο παρέπεμψα είχαμε συγκεντρώσει τους όρους:
ερμηνευτικές τέχνες
παραστατικές τέχνες
παραστασιακές τέχνες
επιτελεστικές τέχνες
τέχνες του θεάματος

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα από το performance και σκέφτηκα να απαλλαχτούμε από το παλιό φορτίο και να πιάσουμε το ρήμα τελώ / perform από την αρχή και να το βάλουμε να κάνει όλα αυτά που λέει το perform στο χώρο των τεχνών. Αλλά, είπα, είναι προτάσεις ενός ρομαντικού.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> performer = τελεστής



Νομίζω πως μία "ρομαντική" πρόταση (όπως η δική μου: "πολεϊκός" για το "civic") έχει πιθανότητες να καθιερωθεί όταν δεν έρχεται να συγκρουστεί με προηγούμενες σημασίες. Ο τελεστής, όμως, είναι απόδοση του operator, και δύσκολα νομίζω θα μπορούσε να αποκτήσει και δεύτερη σημασία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> Ο τελεστής, όμως, είναι απόδοση του operator, και δύσκολα νομίζω θα μπορούσε να αποκτήσει και δεύτερη σημασία.


Σκέφτηκα ότι, εφόσον έχουμε να κάνουμε με εντελώς διαφορετικούς χώρους, δεν φοβόμαστε το μπέρδεμα. Άλλωστε, οι «πράξεις» υπάρχουν με διαφορετική σημασία στο θέατρο, στο χρηματιστήριο, στην Καινή Διαθήκη, στην αριθμητική ή στην... κρεβατοκάμαρα, και κανένας δεν παραπονιέται ή μπερδεύεται.


Να προσθέσω πάντως ότι ο τελεστής ήταν αυτός που τελούσε ιερά μυστήρια πολύ πριν χρησιμοποιηθεί στα μαθηματικά.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 27, 2008)

Εκεί είναι το θέμα, όμως: οι "πράξεις" τις απέκτησαν τις διάφορες σημασίες τους "αυθόρμητα". Δεν ήρθε να προστεθεί μία επιπλέον σημασία στην προσπάθεια να αποδοθεί κάποιος όρος.

Από την άλλη, ο όρος "απερίσταλτος" για το "irreducible", για παράδειγμα, δεν ήταν ήδη "πιασμένος" όταν έγινε αυτή η απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

Να το πω με πιο μπακαλίστικη λογική: όσοι ασχολούνται με τις τέχνες, αν ακούσουν «τελεστής», αποκλείεται να σκεφτούν αριθμητική και πράξεις. Μην κοιτάς που εδώ χώνουμε τα δάχτυλά μας σε όλα τα βαζάκια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Συμφωνώ ότι η πρόταση για χρήση τού όρου _τελεστής_ είναι πολύ καλή. Και αφήνει και συναφή χώρο για το _συντελεστής_ του τελουμένου, αλλά και για το _εκτελεστής_ (όπου αυτή η διαφοροποίηση απαιτείται).



danae said:


> Να σημειώσω ότι όλοι οι μουσικοί ανατριχιάζουμε που στο μπλοκάκι μας γράφουμε "εκτελεστής μουσικών έργων". Μπρρρρ!


Να μην ανατριχιάζετε καθόλου — και στη μηχανική παραγωγής και στον έλεγχο ποιότητας (και σε πολλά άλλα) μιλάμε διαρκώς για _εκτελεστή_ και για _επιθεωρητή_, αλλά ούτε ο εκτελεστής εργασιών σκοτώνει κανέναν (εκτός πια κι αν δεν εκτελέσει καλά την εργασία του και σκοτωθούν οι επιβάτες), ούτε η επιθεώρηση περιλαμβάνει νούμερα με μπαλέτα και άστοχα λογοπαίγνια βασισμένα σε αστεία τραβηγμένα απ' τα μαλλιά (τουλάχιστον, όχι τις καθημερινές). :) Διότι, πολύ απλά, ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο nickel περί διαχωρισμού των κουρμπετιών:


nickel said:


> Να το πω με πιο μπακαλίστικη λογική: όσοι ασχολούνται με τις τέχνες, αν ακούσουν «τελεστής», αποκλείεται να σκεφτούν αριθμητική και πράξεις.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 29, 2008)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη διήμερη απουσία. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμότατα για τις παρεμβάσεις -- ειδικά τον nickel και τον sarant. Αφού είχα δημοσιεύσει την ερώτησή μου στο φόρουμ, μου ήρθε κι εμένα η επιφοίτηση: perform=επιτελώ, performance=επιτέλεση, performing arts=επιτελεστικές τέχνες. Η αντιστοιχία μάλιστα επεκτείνεται και σε φράσεις όπως: to perform a function = επιτελώ λειτουργία.

Όπως σωστά μάντεψε ο sarant, το _τελώ-τελεστικές τέχνες_ μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς παραπλανητικό, γιατί είναι υπερβολικά συνδεδεμένο (τουλάχιστον στις επιστήμες της αρχαιότητας) με τις μυστικές τελετές, το Τελεστήριο της Ελευσίνας κτλ.

Για άλλη μια φορά, θερμές ευχαριστίες σε όλους!


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Το (επι)τελούμενο (έργο) μην ξεχάσεις! Δηλαδή, άλλο η ενέργεια της (επι)τέλεσης και άλλο το (απο)τέλεσμά της. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 29, 2008)

Πάντως, αν αναφερθείς σε κάποιο χορευτή ή μουσικό ως επιτελεστή/τελεστή, δεν νομίζω να του αρέσει ιδιαίτερα. Επιπλέον, οι λέξεις επιτέλεση, τέλεση κλπ σε σχέση με το Αγγλικό, είναι πολύ βαρειές και μπορώ να τις φανταστώ να στέκουν μόνο σε πολύ λόγια περιβάλλοντα. Ίσως, βέβαια με τη χρήση να αλλάξουν (αν και το βρίσκω λίγο δύσκολο) και να διασταλεί η σημασία και η χρήση τους, αλλά το ίδιο μπορούμε να πούμε και για τα παραστατικές ή ερμηνευτικές τέχνες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Επιπλέον, οι λέξεις επιτέλεση, τέλεση κλπ σε σχέση με το Αγγλικό, είναι πολύ βαριές και μπορώ να τις φανταστώ να στέκουν μόνο σε πολύ λόγια περιβάλλοντα.


Προφανώς είναι για λόγια χρήση και δεν μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε αν θα υπάρξει διάχυση προς τα κάτω. Ακόμα και την πιο ωραία συνταγή να έχεις φτιάξει για αρνάκι κορντολέ στο φούρνο, έχει σημασία και πώς θα το σερβίρεις στους καλεσμένους σου (πριν ακόμα σου ζητήσουν τη συνταγή να το φτιάξουν κι αυτοί στο σπίτι τους). Πιστεύω ότι ο Τιπούκειτος είναι καλός σεφ.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 29, 2008)

@Ambrose: Έχεις δίκιο ότι, στα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα, το _(επι)τελεστής_ είναι μάλλον άστοχο: θα προτιμούσε κανείς το από παλιά καθιερωμένο _ερμηνευτής_. Όπως όμως λέει ο nickel, είναι όλα θέμα σερβιρίσματος. Αν το πρωτότυπο λέει, για παράδειγμα, «a performing tradition from Homer to the pantomime», νομίζω ότι η ελληνική απόδοση σηκώνει το (αναντίρρητα βαρυστόμαχο σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα) «παραδοσιακές επιτελεστικές τεχνικές από τον Όμηρο ώς την παντόμιμο όρχηση».

Nickel: μερσί για το κομπλιμάν! Ο σεφ δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι δεν του καίγεται το φαΐ την ώρα που γράφει αυτές τις αράδες, αλλά αν του πετύχει η συνταγή και βγει το βιβλίο, θα σου στείλει εξάπαντος αντίτυπο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...Ακόμα και την πιο ωραία συνταγή να έχεις φτιάξει για αρνάκι κορντολέ στο φούρνο...


Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται περίεργο που ακόμα δεν μου ζήτησε κανείς τη συνταγή για αρνάκι κορντολέ στο φούρνο.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 30, 2008)

Τι είναι το αρνάκι κορντολέ; Είμαι πολύ άουτ που δεν το ξέρω;


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 30, 2008)

nickel: Ακόμα την περιμένουμε εκείνη τη συνταγή για το αρνάκι κορντολέ! Έχω κι εγώ μια καταπληκτική για γλαρόσουπα με μαρούλια ριγανάτα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2008)

Είσαι νέος, τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα, οπότε δεν γνωρίζεις ότι, ακόμα κι αν υπήρχε αρνάκι κορντολέ, κανένας δεν θα εμπιστευόταν δική μου συνταγή. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ γνωρίζουν ότι, στη διατροφική διαδικασία, είμαι αυστηρά τοποθετημένος στο καταληκτικό της στάδιο. Οπότε κανένας άλλος δεν αναρωτήθηκε τι είναι αυτό το αποκύημα της φαντασίας μου, ούτε καν είχαν την περιέργεια να ρωτήσουν, δεν ξέρω αν μπήκαν καν στον κόπο να το γκουγκλάρουν, γιατί ακόμα κι αν υπήρχε κάποιος περίεργος, από άλλον θα ζήταγε τη συνταγή. Ένα σαχλό αστείο ήταν, που αν το είχε κάνει η Αλεξάνδρα, κάποιοι θα τσιμπούσαν. Στη δική μου περίπτωση, ούτε να τσιμπήσουν δεν θέλουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως δεν το γκουγκλάρισα :)


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 30, 2008)

nickel: Τελικά το αρνάκι κορντολέ πάει πολύ με μαρούλια ριγανάτα και γλαρόσουπα για πρώτο πιάτο. Όπως το είχα υποψιαστεί...:)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Να υποθέσω ότι η performance art παραμένει αμετάφραστη. Δηλαδή «η performance art» ή «η τέχνη της περφόρμανς» ή «η τέχνη της performance». Ή έχω χάσει επεισόδια;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, σχεδόν όλοι έτσι το λένε και αυτός είναι πλέον ο δόκιμος και άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμος όρος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω να έχεις χάσει επεισόδια, έτσι το ξέρω κι εγώ. Εκτός αν θέλεις να το μπερδέψεις με το performing arts...


----------

